# Converting BMW 5 series (E28) to EV



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

That does seem severely underpowered for a big car like the 5 series. It's a cool little package, but I wouldn't put it in anything bigger than a first generation Honda Insight.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Even if you put that 40hp motor on the 5 speed gearbox it would still be under powered in that car. This motor is like the Kelly KLM9000 that I am using in my Barina with 5 speed and is only just powerful enough.
What is the reduction ratio of that gearbox, Im assuming its single speed.


----------

